# elderberry



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where they got their elderberries for medicinal use?


----------



## CalicoPrairie (Nov 1, 2015)

I get mine from Amazon.com. You can get a lb. organic sambucus ***** for about $18 here:

http://www.amazon.com/Elder-Berries...48204085&sr=8-1&keywords=organic+elderberries

These last quite a while, btw. I bought mine a couple of years ago and I still have some.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

The patch that's 5 feet off my property, on land that was bank-owned for the last several years.

I'm working on establishing my own patch, since that property was bought recently. You can get seeds online easily, or some places sell bareroot starters.


----------



## CalicoPrairie (Nov 1, 2015)

I tried to grow them from seed once, and it wasn't easy. I would love to grow that here.


----------



## HillBettyMama (Aug 29, 2015)

CalicoPrairie said:


> I tried to grow them from seed once, and it wasn't easy. I would love to grow that here.


"wasn't easy" as in they never germinated. Or "wasn't easy" and you have some tips to share 

I find organic, raw dehydraited elderberries at the local health food store now that I have no creek to forage along 

I am planning on saving some in the freezer, still in berry form as I heard its best to ferment right before sowing, for if I ever have a near by creek to try to grow some on the banks of.


----------



## CalicoPrairie (Nov 1, 2015)

Wasn't easy as in they never germinated. I wish they had, but they were the type that you have to soak and it just didn't work out. Likely user error.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I ordered "bare roots" from some catalog, though forgot which. I remember getting two different types and planting them near each other. This was a few years ago and both have abundant flowers/fruits. (I've used these medicinally.)


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

I gather them wild. Best time to find them is in the spring when they flower. Make notes or tie a bright colored yarn on the branches until you figure out where they are! Once you know what they look like... you see them EVERYWHERE! Along highways, parking lots... They root easily in the spring from a cutting from the bush. Just make sure it is leafing out good and keep it moist. Ours keep popping up all over the yard from the birds and composted seeds that didn't break down. Always pick when the juice runs dark... no cranberry colored berries! I just cooked mine up and simmered it down to a concentrate, added honey and froze it in pint jars. The honey will keep it from freezing solid and make it easy to scoop some out to add to hot water and more honey. I used to make wine from them, but the berries in our area have a disease now and they just fall off right before they are ripe! 

Debbie


----------



## bluhollow-lady (Oct 26, 2008)

I get mine from some well established tall bushes on some land owned by a nursing home. They mow several acres n thank goodness they didn't cut these elderberry bushes down.If you live in rurals, keep eyes out for them growing in fields, etc. they need lots sunshine. 
Also if you have local Farmers market (Summertime) you may find some or ask some vendors if the know of any. Also can inquire at local Health Food stores. Fresh is best. 
Good hunting.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I agree with Deb that rooting cuttings in the ground is easy. I've got several wild ones started and hope to have berries this year or next. I have also cooked down the berries with sugar and made a syrup that sat in the fridge for 6 months that looked good and tasted great. I know, sugar is a no-no...

*I wish I knew that if a very bad strain of flu started making it rounds would elderberry be a good thing to take or a bad thing to take... :shrug:


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

Elderberry is great for colds and flu. Start at the first sign, 4-6x daily. I put a TBLS plus some honey in hot water as a tea. Tastes good too!

Debbie


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

If you find elderberry bushes, note where and the next spring it will put out new plants. I dug those up and transplanted. However, no matter how hard I tried to keep them watered until they took off the foilage died back. So, I cut it all off at a slant so water couldn't set on the cut. Soon new foilage came up and they made it thru the summer! Yeah! Hopefully I'll have elderberries this year, right in the yard.


----------



## justusnak (Jul 24, 2011)

We have Elderberries all over our small 7 acres. Several big bushes in the front thicket, more growing behind the home at the edge of the woods, and a new patch growing by our shop. ( I am guessing birds can be thanked for those) I had read that the roots and branches are toxic to pigs and that the pigs don't know it, and will eat them. Can anyone verify this for me? I want to put our American Guinea Hogs in our 3 acres of woods, but now I am scared that they might find more Elderberries...


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd repost your concerns over at the Pig forum. There are a lot of seasoned pig raisers over there. Hope you find out.


----------



## justusnak (Jul 24, 2011)

Good idea.....thanks!


----------

